
Calendar recurrence in Python - zdw
http://leancrew.com/all-this/2015/12/calendar-recurrence/
======
_pferreir_
We've been using dateutil/rrule for a few years. I can say it's one of the
must-have modules in Python apps that require the concept of recurring events.

